# Good metal lathes?



## mitchell300 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing my own lathe and was wondering whether you guys know of any good sources for quality refurbished lathes, or decent new lathes.

Im not looking for a large lathe, probably max length of material ~300mm.

Would be great if you know of any reputable Australian suppliers cause I imagine shipping from the US would be pretty pricey.

Thanks in advance.

Mitchell


----------



## Bandgap (Aug 13, 2007)

Try reading www.mini-lathe.com

These are not watch-maker or tool-maker quality
But they are do-nearly-everything-else quality. 

Steve


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 13, 2007)

Australia has in the past had a few good manufacturers of lathes.

One of the best for our type of work would be a small 'Hercus'

Just a mater of looking around........


----------



## DonShock (Aug 13, 2007)

Depending on whether or not we get a christmas bonus at work this year, this is the one I have picked out to get if we do. The primary benefits that made me choose this one were a longer piece length than competing machines of similar size and price (14" vs 12") and true inch gearing. Although that might be a disadvantage in Australia. I found this comparison chart to be helpful in my search.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 14, 2007)

DonShock said:


> Depending on whether or not we get a christmas bonus at work this year, this is the one I have picked out to get if we do. The primary benefits that made me choose this one were a longer piece length than competing machines of similar size and price (14" vs 12") and true inch gearing. Although that might be a disadvantage in Australia. I found this comparison chart to be helpful in my search.



I'm glad I don't know anything about lathes, because that one just looks sweet as hell!


----------

